
Show HN: New Engine – Play Chess Without Moving Pieces - fonosip
http://ba.net/guesschess/
======
DrScump
Previous submission, 27+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13562686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13562686)

~~~
fonosip
New chess engine fixes the main problems that came up on the last discussion
thread

